# Lesezeichen bei Mozilla Firefox



## subzero (28. November 2004)

Hallo, 

wie kriege ich meine IE Favoriten in den Firefox?
danke schöön


----------



## DrSoong (28. November 2004)

Einfach bei FireFox in den _Lesezeichen-Manager_ gehen (findet sich im Menu Lesezeichen), dann einfach auf _Datei - Importieren_ gehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## subzero (29. November 2004)

Jo Danke.. Das ging bei meiner alten Version 9. irgentwas gar nicht.. 
hab aber jetzt das neue Firefox 1.0 Dabke schön


----------

